# Tevo Watch Co



## buxton_blade (Feb 22, 2012)

Found an old watch in a cabinet I received recently from a house clearance. (Emily Pankhurst's grand daughter!!!) Put the maker into google and apparantly the makers movements were used in Tiffany and Bucherer watches to name but a few.

As experts can you tell me anything about the company and its watches and of course the big question - how much is it worth!!!

The front of the watch says - Tevo Watch Co

Waterproof

Incabloc

Antimagnetic

17 Jewels

It is also in full working order though the glass and front panel look tired. Small rust mark to upper right edge where pin inserts and upper pin bent.

Many thanks

Wayne


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Tevo is a trade mark from the Jos. Tschuy-Vogt / Tschuy-Vogt SA / Tschuy-Vogt Watch Co. / Tevo AG from Grenchen.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mel should be along presently :wink2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

Welcome to :rltb:

No one on the Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind

of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and

collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it. Condition is

paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork,

will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.

You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very

similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites. A valuation for Insurance purposes can normally only be given by a

reputable and qualified watchmaker.

For legal reasons, this is our official position on value requests.

On behalf of the Forum

Mel (as Valuation Request Monitor :lol: [acting, unpaid] )


----------



## buxton_blade (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Mel and I fully understand.

My expertise is in medals and I am on a similar helpful site/ forum which has the same policy. I was only after a ballpark figure as I do not know anything about this item at all. Also from the description is it worth putting to auction - if so what reserve (if any) should I put on it? (Two medals could look the same but be tens of thousands of pounds different in price!!)

My interest in the medal world is with the individuals who earned them and the history/ research associated with these people. Similarly in this case I would really like any info your members have on Tevo as there seems little to gain on the net.

Many thanks again

Wayne


----------

